# the Dark Side of the Farm



## discipulo (Jun 22, 2011)

No novelty, so most of you guys have likely seen this, but those who didn't

just take a look, fantastic, very well made and truly hilarious 

Beware of the Dark Side...of the Farm 


[video=youtube;hVrIyEu6h_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVrIyEu6h_E[/video]


----------



## Jack K (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually hadn't seen it. Don't know who to show it to first, my organic shopper wife or my Star Wars loving son.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 22, 2011)

One might have thought the Star Wars bar scene was "untoppable."


----------

